# Restoring vintage knives



## JMJones (Jul 28, 2013)

I picked up three older knives, two carbon and one stainless from craigslist. They are in ok usable condition. I may sell them on ebay once I am done playing with them and was wondering if refinishing these would hurt or help their value. I know refinishing many old items is a big no no with many collectors but wondered if these fall under that category or not. 

Thanks

John


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 28, 2013)

JMJones said:


> I picked up three older knives, two carbon and one stainless from craigslist. They are in ok usable condition. I may sell them on ebay once I am done playing with them and was wondering if refinishing these would hurt or help their value. I know refinishing many old items is a big no no with many collectors but wondered if these fall under that category or not.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



If you are referring to kitchen cutlery type knives, I don't think there is any real harm in refinishing them. The number of people that "collect" kitchen knives for non-use as a hobby is relatively small compared to other fields of cutlery. Most just appreciate old knives as useful tools.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 28, 2013)

Might help if you let us know what knives you're talking about. Shrug


----------



## Miles (Jul 28, 2013)

I've picked up a few vintage pieces lately. Mostly interested in them as users, but definitely planning on cleaning them up, correcting any issues with the grind and edge, and giving them a good usable edge. Might put some new handles on a couple of them that have issues with the handles. I like the idea of taking an old carbon blade and giving it some new life. I like it even more if I can get a good knife out of the deal, as well. Besides, using and restoring old blades is a good way to build skills that you might be hesitant to develop using expensive Japanese steel.


----------



## JMJones (Jul 28, 2013)

I didn't have the knives with me when I posted but do now. 

The ss knife is Chicago Cutlery 42S- looked it up and not really worth selling, so I will refinish and give away
The second is a Dexter 48910- Since the high on ended auctions was 63 bucks, I am not too worried about destroying significant value.
Final knife is a 11 inch bladed carbon slicer that looks like a Sabatier but the blade marking are almost completely gone, also "Larry" carved his name in the handle, so I don't think it would be worth much as a collector item. 

Off to the grinder...


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 28, 2013)

JMJones;229219
Final knife is a 11 inch bladed carbon slicer that looks like a Sabatier but the blade marking are almost completely gone said:


> A user perhaps..


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 28, 2013)

Your list made me pull a knife of my own off the shelf to take a look at the handle markings. Dexter 4898, as in a 8-inch version of your knife. While they follow the German pattern of forged bolster, those were very good hard working knives. I've thought about letting mine go a time or two but you can't find that type of quality American made blade anymore so I've hung on to it.


----------



## Miles (Jul 28, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> A user perhaps..



Would love to see some pics!

I really like the idea of having some older American blades in my extended kit. Connection to the past, I guess? Or maybe some kind of connection to tradition? I like the thought that some other cook or butcher used the knives sometime in the past and by using the same blade, I'm part of that past and that past is part of my present and future. 

When it comes down to it, if they didn't deliver, they'd just be display pieces, but I've been pleasantly surprised at the quality of the knives I've picked up, especially the Dexters. Do they perform as well as some of the newer Japanese blades? Well, no, BUT I can pull out the ceramic steel and with a few swipes, they're back in form, which is all that matters when you're trying to get some work done. Net result is the same and if I can do my work and enjoy the tools I use, all the better.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 28, 2013)

Totally agree Miles. My past time is buying locally made pattern knives where ever I go in the world and trying them in my own kitchen. Virtually none compare to Japanese blades for hardness and edge holding but why should I care? On the other hand, some do have functional design features I prefer over Japanese if you keep an open mind about it.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 28, 2013)

My Forgecraft stockpile is growing at a steady rate...:spiteful:


----------



## JMJones (Jul 28, 2013)

I actually picked these blades up on the way to camp for a week. Didn't bring any other kitchen knives. I did bring a few stones and some sand paper and used the knives for the week doing the majority of cooking for the immediate and extended family. I spent maybe 20 minutes on the Chicago Cutlery and Dexter to make them usable, clean and sharp. I like them so far. I got some pics tonight that I will try to post of the minimally cleaned up knives and "Larry"'s handiwork. Maybe some after shots too.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 28, 2013)

John, if the Chicago Cutlery is an old one from back when they were making a reputation for themselves, I'd be interested in trading for it. I've been on the lookout for one for about a year (very lazily, might I add).


----------



## Troutstreamer (Sep 6, 2015)

Noodle Soup said:


> Your list made me pull a knife of my own off the shelf to take a look at the handle markings. Dexter 4898, as in a 8-inch version of your knife. While they follow the German pattern of forged bolster, those were very good hard working knives. I've thought about letting mine go a time or two but you can't find that type of quality American made blade anymore so I've hung on to it.



i got this knife in an auction of an old Chinese meat market butcher. I sharpen it with a Chefs Choice 3 stage Trizor edge machine. This knife is very awesome to use. ItS 10 inch blade works well on large cuts of meat into steaks. I have not been able to pretty up the rough patina, but it smooth and this knife retains its edge forever and is easy to sharpen I will never sell it. I keep it in a knife drawer by my sink and use it often as my first choice when I buy large cuts of meat and want to break them down into 4 packs of the thickness of steaks each member of my family prefers. So this knife with my Globals and my Shuns are my go to line up.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 6, 2015)

This is one just finished had a nice walnut handle. Reshaped it, sanded, treated buff. Thinned this blade behind the edge before forced a patina. It is a tall blade 56mm at the heel. Working on a couple more knives now. Paid 16.95 for the knife + 6.00 shipping so into it for 23.00 & some sandpaper. I will sell to a student for 25.00. I like to restore old carbon blades & it gives the students chance to own a pretty good old carbon blade for cheap.

It would be hard to restore old chef knives & resell for a profit. You have Paypal & E-Bay fees. I look for the really cheap blades. Say E-Bay has 3 pages of old chef knives. Most IMO are vastly overpriced for what they are. You have to cherry pick for price and condition I stay away from worn down blades and rust.


----------

